# Some Sunday Night Venting!



## AloneInMontana (Mar 11, 2012)

So I found out about my STBXH affair in December 2011, he left me for her. (Married for 8 years, together 11, both are 32)

I am living in our house (he is not, but has all his stuff here) until I move back to California in a few months.

He has been control over the divorce papers (we are filing on our own, we agree on everything being split) and I got them over a month ago to fill out my financial information on them. He has horrible spelling and cannot type worth a damn so I offered to type them up, but he did not fill out any of his financial information (mind you, he has been "working" on these since Jan) 

I email him what I need from him and he said ok I will get it to you, still nothing.
I have since left the papers on the counter where I leave bills for him etc., this was over a week ago and he has not picked up anything, I am not sure if he has even been to the house.
He has sent me emails asking about when am I leaving, he needs a roommate to help pay the mortgage and bills..chomping at the bit for me to hurry and get out, but he is dragging his feet on the divorce.
I don't want him back, I am just confused on why he is not taking care of his end of things. It seems like he doesn't even want this divorce...I know there is a lot missing in my story, just a lot of information!
I just wish it could be explained, everything happend so fast in the beginning because I came home to find them together and then and there he said he wants a divorce and then it just stalled, he even got angry at me when I told him I don't love him anymore.
I would think after almost 7 months he would have filed if he really wanted to.

Ugh..just venting..Thanks!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

He doesn't want this divorce and will continue to stall so long as he's on the fence. He's just going to avoid responsibility and see what happens in time so he doesn't have to make a decision either way. What he wants is to cake eat and have you to leave so he can live together with her in your house, but still have you as a backup option. 

Don't let him keep jerking you around like this. File again with the court for $400-$500 and send everything to him the same as the other papers. There's only a 3-4 week grace period before it's non contested and he automatically defaults. At least this way you have the power and can get through mediation ASAP with divorce in just 6-12 mo depending on your state.


----------

